
Don't Play in Google's Privacy Sandbox - glitcher
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/08/dont-play-googles-privacy-sandbox-1
======
andrerm
I have conserns about privacy pass protocol. Can't the server abuse the
protocol? What if sT is always 2T? For the record, I don't like captcha.

About fingerprinting "budget", asking users for consent is useless to protect
users that can't for any reason change to another app

